# Heat tolerance of peppered corydoras?



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Peppered corys are one of the hardiest corys. 86* F is definitely not preferred, but if I remember correctly, when I and other people used the salt and heat method to get rid of ich, I believe the recommended temp was 86*F or so. I've done it for maybe 2-3 weeks (first try with salt was not succesful so I went the med route) and the corys are still alive and breeding to this day, but they definitely werent too comfortable in that temp water. So as long as its not for a long duration, they should be fine. But DO increase aeration by creating more surface agitation as warmer water holds in less dissolved oxygen. If you see the corys breathing really hard or going to the surface for air too often then you should increase surface agitation (make sure oxygenated water circulates to bottom) and/or the corys arent taking too well to the heat. Remember to raise temp slowly (recommended 1*F per 24 hrs, but I have done it a little faster safely). Use your fish as signs.


----------



## guadua (Jul 3, 2007)

I know my peppered corys have been rather hardy. Some are over 10 years old, while the rest are their progeny. I'm hoping they won't mind the temporary inconvenience. I currently have an air stone in there and have been slowly raising the temperature. They are relaxed and used to their routine. I'm hoping that their laid back personality keeps them calm during the next two weeks.

Thanks for your input....


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Treating Ich*

Hello guad...

You don't need to raise the water temperature too high. 80 degrees is enough to retard the growth of the Ich parasite. Add a small air stone to maintain a good O2 level. You also need to remove and replace half the tank water every day, keep the food to a minimum and do a good job of vacuuming the bottom material, but avoid the area around any planted plants. Add a heaping teaspoon of standard aquarium salt to every 5 gallons of replacement water. Follow this treatment for two weeks or until you see improvement in the fish.

B


----------



## gramto37andmore (Aug 8, 2015)

I kept my community tank at 86-88 for over a week with no problems for the fish, 3 peppered corys, neon tetra, clown loache, columbian tetra, black skirt tetra, platy, gouramis, rubber lip pleco. The ich is gone and I am starting to lower the temp now. All the fish seemed to be happy and did not lose any to ich.

I also added two air stones and lowered the water for more aeration in the warmer water and did frequent water changes, siphoning the gravel well.

****I am new to this hobby so please lean more on the experience of the long term members on this forum than myself.****

Pati


----------

